# Transparenz mit Photoshop



## Shark (11. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich hab Photoshop 7 und versuche nun schon seit längerem damit mal ein bischen transparenz hinzubekommen.
mein Problem ist, das ich die Ebene 1 mit der Hintergrundebene "überblenden" will. Da ich bis vor kurzem nur mit Corel Photopaint gearbeitet habe, vermisse ich so einen "transparenzpinsel" oder sowas  in der art. 

Gibt es einen Filter oder eine möglcihkeit auch radiale Transparenz hinzubekommen, also das z.b. ein bild kreisförmig ausgeblendet wird ??

danke schonmal für die antworten.
greetz Shark


----------



## Christoph (11. Juni 2003)

Mit *Vektormaske hinzufügen* und dann einen Kreis mit weicher Auswahlkante und dem Kanal schneiden


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Juni 2003)

Eine andere Variante: 

Naja es gibt für diesen Fall eine Menge Möglichkeiten!

· Erstelle eine neune Ebene und schiebe dies unter das Bild das "abgedeckt" werden soll.

· Erstelle auf der neuen Ebene einen Verlauf aus dem Mittelpunkt des Bildes zu Rand hin.

(Einstellungen -> Vordergrundfarbe Schwarz, Hintergrundgrundfarbe weiss, Verlauf Vorder zu Transparent,  Radialverlauf, Umkehren u. Dither aus, Transparenz an)

· Nun hälst Du die Taste ALT gedrückt und stelltst Dich mit dem Mauszeiger zwischen die beiden Ebenen, sobald dort ein Symbol erscheint kannst Du die oberste Ebene nach rechts verschieben ( siehe auch Grafik )

Siehe auch Photoshophilfe : Beschnittgruppen

#################################################

Alternative 1 

· Auswahl (kreisrund) erstellen
· Menü: Auswahl -> Weiche Auswahlkante ( Wert ~ 10-16 )
· Menü: Auswahl -> Auswahl umkehren

entweder a) oder b)

a) Taste ENTFERN" drücken

b) Menü: Ebene - Ebenenmaske hinzufügen - Auswahl maskieren


Alternative 2

*nur* die Auswahl erstellen, dann die Aktion ( Menü : Aktionen einblenden ) Vignette aus dem Satz "Standardaktionen" abspielen....


----------

